# Hydrous vs. Anhydrous Lanolin



## lizzandkevin (Mar 31, 2007)

Does anyone know if Hydrous lanolin can be used safely in place of anhydrous lanolin on stainless steel rigging?


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

either will serve the same purpose as all lanolin becomes "hydrous" upon exposure to ambient conditions


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

Anhydrous lanolin contains not more than 0.25 per cent water and hydrous lanolin contains between 25 and 30 per cent water. They are very different and not interchangeable in this use.
All the best,
Robert Gainer


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't believe anhydrous lanolin becomes hydrous upon use in a marine environment and would highly recommend using only anhydrous lanolin or you will be causing the problem you're trying to prevent—corrosion.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Cavaet: I am not familiar with lanolin's chemical properties but I am familiar with other anhydrous compounds. The anhydrous compounds I am familiar with are only maintained that way by storage. Once exposed to the atmosphere they quickly bond with water molecules and become hydrous. Ammonia is a good example. It is actually applied as a fertiliser as a gas-it bonds so quickly with water molecules that virtually none is lost to the atmosphere.


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> Cavaet: I am not familiar with lanolin's chemical properties but I am familiar with other anhydrous compounds. The anhydrous compounds I am familiar with are only maintained that way by storage. Once exposed to the atmosphere they quickly bond with water molecules and become hydrous. Ammonia is a good example. It is actually applied as a fertiliser as a gas-it bonds so quickly with water molecules that virtually none is lost to the atmosphere.


The difference is that one starts dry and will only become as wet as the ambient conditions permit. And it will take a long time for it to absorb any water because of its "oil" or wax content. It's somewhat, but in reverse, like wood which starts out wet and dries to 8 to 12 percent water content and becomes stable. The hydrous lanolin is very "wet" and has less lubrication value and is ineffective at corrosion protection because it is the source of water. Of course it will finally dry somewhat but because it's a wax it protects the water to some extent and it will take a long time to dry and will never get as dry as anhydrous lanolin. For rigging work stick to what has been proven to be effective and don't try to save a couple of pennies, use anhydrous lanolin.
All the best,
Robert Gainer


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Also, in many cases, the actual exposure of anhydrous lanolin to water in usage is minimal. Coating the threads of a bolt or turnbuckle and then screwing the bolt or turnbuckle will essentially cover the anhydrous lanolin with only the very edges exposed. The central portions will take a very long time to absorb any water—since contact and exposure to water is extremely low.


----------



## neelysan (Jul 28, 2011)

Tartan34C said:


> Anhydrous lanolin contains not more than 0.25 per cent water and hydrous lanolin contains between 25 and 30 per cent water. They are very different and not interchangeable in this use.
> All the best,
> Robert Gainer


perhaps you should learn the difference between "then" and "than" before posting advise.......


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Robert has since passed away and his "advice" was appreciated by many on this forum.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...robert-gainer-has-passed-away.html#post290957


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

*Smart ass, and I mean it!*



neelysan said:


> perhaps you should learn the difference between "then" and "than" before posting advise.......


I believe _you_ should learn the difference.

In particular before you criticize one of the most valued members of this board for something this silly, and then even getting it perfectly wrong . Oh, and since you are so smart, why don't you look up the difference between 'advise' and 'advice?'

I am very proud to have counted Robert among my friends before he passed away. I am not one to use strong words easily but I have seen few occasions where the expression 'smart ass' fits better than to you. uke


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

neelysan said:


> perhaps you should learn the difference between "then" and "than" before posting advise.......


Perhaps you could explain it?


----------



## messer999 (Aug 3, 2009)

Neelysan - You debate "then versus than" on a chain that has been dead for over 3 years? Shame on you.


----------



## Shadow X (Dec 13, 2018)

Would appreciate any advice.

I’ve used lanolin for years, mostly to protect my knives from corrosion. It’s always worked well, but I never really even thought about the “anhydrous” part of lanolin. So, I’m completely confused, and cannot find anything on the Internet explaining my confusion.

So, anhydrous is a natural, waxy substance from sheep. It has had mist, but not 100 percent of water removed from it. But, since it still contains some water, albeit a negligible amount, why does lanolin protect steel from corrosion/rust instead of causing it?

LOL... it’s a rather unimportant question, but...LOL...it’s one of those things you get stuck in your head and keeps gnawing at you until you figure out. So, it has water in it, but doesn’t cause rust/corrosion.

HOW?! LOL...any and all answers — whether scientific explanations, or crackpot theories — welcome!


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"But, since it still contains some water, albeit a negligible amount, why does lanolin protect steel from corrosion/rust instead of causing it?"
Because you need sufficient moisture AND oxygen to form rust, and the lanolin has very little moisture and blocks out all oxygen.
Basically it is a water soluble sheep grease, somewhat similar to the water soluble wax that builds up in human ears. IMO there are vastly superior modern alternatives to use, like silicone grease that is totally free of water and not soluble in it, so it retains its properties and stays in place "forever" as opposed to reapplying the lanolin as it breaks down. The lanolin is a more eco-friendly product and cheaper.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Google "hydrous lanolin MSDS". Apparently no one bothered to look. You will see hydrous lanolin is used as a moisturizer and other things, and has had 20-25% water emulsified into it.

I think it is obvious that it has no application on a boat, only in the toiletries bag. It is a lotion, not a corrosion preventative.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

hellosailor said:


> "But, since it still contains some water, albeit a negligible amount, why does lanolin protect steel from corrosion/rust instead of causing it?"
> Because you need sufficient moisture AND oxygen to form rust, and the lanolin has very little moisture and blocks out all oxygen.
> Basically it is a water soluble sheep grease, somewhat similar to the water soluble wax that builds up in human ears. IMO there are vastly superior modern alternatives to use, like silicone grease that is totally free of water and not soluble in it, so it retains its properties and stays in place "forever" as opposed to reapplying the lanolin as it breaks down. The lanolin is a more eco-friendly product and cheaper.


I know nothing of "lanolin". I d however, know that stainless steel corrodes in the absence of oxygen.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

pdqaltair said:


> Google "hydrous lanolin MSDS". Apparently no one bothered to look. You will see hydrous lanolin is used as a moisturizer and other things, and has had 20-25% water emulsified into it.
> 
> I think it is obvious that it has no application on a boat, only in the toiletries bag. It is a lotion, not a corrosion preventative.


Yes, and it makes a wonderful nipple cream for breast feeding mothers. Likely why the original question came up, he realized he might have another use for that very expensive tube that had to be purchased but only 1/10 of it was used!

I believe I well may have known Robert from the Beacon Sloop club and the Beacon Institute, never made the connection between here and there.

Also by the way his use of "not more than" is perfectly correct.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

boatpoker said:


> I know nothing of "lanolin". I d however, know that stainless steel corrodes in the absence of oxygen.


Grease and lanolin protect metals 4 ways:
1. Exclude O2.
2. Exclude H2O.
3. Block galvanic currents.
4. Corrosion inhibitors (grease only). However, the waxy esters in lanolin are attracted to the metal surface, not unlike the organic acids used in modern engine coolants, resulting in interesting anti-corrosion properties. This is quite different from petroleum grease and is the reason animal and vegetable related fats and esters have many industrial lubrication applications. It's not just old wives tales. There is chemistry behind it.

Whether this applies to stainless rigging I leave open. That said, it is standard practice to fill rigging terminals with sealant. It seems to help.


----------

